# Manulife Financial LPGA Classic Preview and Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a break of one week, the LPGA resumes this week with the inaugural playing of the Manulife LPGA Classic.
It is one of 3 new tournaments added to the schedule this year. 

Stacy Lewis is currently LPGA's hottest golfer, winning 2 of the last 3 stroke play events. She has now passed Yani Tseng, and taken the lead in the Rolex Player of the Year Award. 

Several Big name players have taken this week off to prepare for the U.S. Woman's Open which will be held at Black Wolf Run, in Koeler Wisconsin in 2 weeks. Players missing from this week's tournament include, Yani Tseng, Natalie Gulbis, Brittany Lincicome, Jiyai Shin, Se Ri Pak, and Jessica Korda.


I am fairly new on here so I am hoping to see some LPGA fans here.

I will post pairings when they become available.

I will also update scores at the end of each round.


Here are my picks for this week. 

1- Stacy Lewis
2- Na-Yeon Choi
3- Paula Creamer
4- Ai Miyazato
5- Cristie Kerr


Would like to see who everyone else is picking. 

For more information on this tournament:

Mostly Harmless: Manulife Financial Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is the television Schedule:

Jun 21 - GC 12:30-2:30 PM EST

Jun 22 - GC 12:30-2:30 PM EST

Jun 23 - GC 3:00-6:00 PM EST

Jun 24 - GC 3:00-6:00 PM EST


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I use to follow the LPGA on a regular basis. Then The Golf Channel became a "premium" channel, and the CATV boys wanted an extra $35 a month for me to receive it. Since a lot of GC programming was about Tiger Woods, repeat stuff, and/or infomercials, I deemed it not worth the extra $35. :thumbsdown:

I am glad to read in your post that they have added more tournaments to their schedule. I use to go to their Las Vegas tour stop every year, but due to lack of fan, and sponsor support, that tour stop was cancelled. Perhaps some day they will return to Vegas. 

My uneducated picks for this week would be Choi, Miyazato, and I guess Lewis. Like I said I don't follow their tour that much. I have heard of Creamer, Lincicome, Shin, Pak, Gulbis, and others, but I don't know how well they are playing right now. I even saw Gulbis with out make up on a few occasions. That was a  event. (I had a part in building her Lake Las Vegas home) 

On another note, I always thought the LPGA was doing themselves a great disservice by playing their tournaments on the same days as the various mens' tours were being played. (Thursday - Sunday) I always thought they would gain a greater fan base if the would play on Mondays - Wednesdays, using a 3 day tournament format. They would be the only pro golf being played, and televised on those days. They would have a captive audience so to speak. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

FrogsHair said:


> I use to follow the LPGA on a regular basis. Then The Golf Channel became a "premium" channel, and the CATV boys wanted an extra $35 a month for me to receive it. Since a lot of GC programming was about Tiger Woods, repeat stuff, and/or infomercials, I deemed it not worth the extra $35. :thumbsdown:
> 
> I am glad to read in your post that they have added more tournaments to their schedule. I use to go to their Las Vegas tour stop every year, but due to lack of fan, and sponsor support, that tour stop was cancelled. Perhaps some day they will return to Vegas.
> 
> ...


The commisssioner has given some thought to your idea of changing the days, so that they don't compete with the guys. Has not changed anything yet, but could be coming.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the pairings for the first round:

Grey Silo Golf Course - Round 1
Tee #1 7:15 AM DERREY, Valentine 
Grp #1 KANG, Hanna 
SMITH, Lindsey 
Tee #10 7:15 AM FERRERO, Lisa 
Grp #2 CHANGKIJA, Sandra 
AGNEW, Lacey 

Tee #1 7:26 AM EKEY, Kathleen 
Grp #3 LINDLEY, Leta 
SMITH, Sarah Jane 
Tee #10 7:26 AM SHERLOCK, Stephanie 
Grp #4 D'ALESSIO, Diana 
HERNANDEZ, Maria 

Tee #1 7:37 AM SCHREEFEL, Dewi Claire 
Grp #5 LEE, Jee Young 
GLEASON, Jennifer 
Tee #10 7:37 AM KONO, Stephanie 
Grp #6 LACROSSE, Cindy 
CONCOLINO, Jacqui 

Tee #1 7:48 AM BUNCH, Ashli 
Grp #7 RICHDALE, Samantha 
TANCO, Victoria 
Tee #10 7:48 AM CARTER, Dori 
Grp #8 LOUDEN, Stephanie 
MCPHERSON, Kristy 

Tee #1 7:59 AM BOWIE YOUNG, Heather 
Grp #9 LEBLANC, Maude-Aimee 
BORDNER, Danah 
Tee #10 7:59 AM YUN, Hannah 
Grp #10 O'TOOLE, Ryann 
SONG, Christine 

Tee #1 8:10 AM DOOLAN, Wendy 
Grp #11 LEE, Ilhee 
HILL, Nannette 
Tee #10 8:10 AM DERGAL, Tanya 
Grp #12 RAH, Jane 
LEE, Mi Hyang 

Tee #1 8:21 AM DELASIN, Dorothy 
Grp #13 COUTU, Taylor 
*KIRBY, Jennifer 
Tee #10 8:21 AM SHEPLEY, Jessica 
Grp #14 SCHEPPERLE, Candace 
KIM, Mindy 

Tee #1 8:32 AM BLUMENHERST, Amanda 
Grp #15 URIBE, Mariajo 
EWART, Jodi 
Tee #10 8:32 AM FUTCHER, Katie 
Grp #16 HAN, Hee-Won 
SONG, Jennifer 

Tee #1 8:43 AM PARK, Inbee 
Grp #17 RYU, So Yeon 
RECARI, Beatriz 
Tee #10 8:43 AM SERGAS, Giulia 
Grp #18 KANE, Lorie 
STANFORD, Angela 

Tee #1 8:54 AM GUSTAFSON, Sophie 
Grp #19 GAL, Sandra 
PILLER, Gerina 
Tee #10 8:54 AM HEDWALL, Caroline 
Grp #20 HULL, Katherine 
SHIN, Jenny 

Tee #1 9:05 AM FENG, Shanshan 
Grp #21 SJODIN, Karin 
WIE, Michelle 
Tee #10 9:05 AM WARD, Wendy 
Grp #22 DIAZ, Laura 
GRANADA, Julieta 

Tee #1 9:16 AM WEBB, Karrie 
Grp #23 MUNOZ, Azahara 
PETTERSEN, Suzann 
Tee #10 9:16 AM HURST, Pat 
Grp #24 PHATLUM, Pornanong 
PARK, Hee Young 

Tee #1 12:15 PM JANG, Jeong 
Grp #25 KANG, Haeji 
YANG, Amy 
Tee #10 12:15 PM TAMULIS, Kris 
Grp #26 HURST, Vicky 
CHOI, Chella 

Tee #1 12:26 PM KUNG, Candie 
Grp #27 YOO, Sun Young 
HARIGAE, Mina 
Tee #10 12:26 PM MORGAN, Becky 
Grp #28 MARTIN, Mo 
SEO, Hee Kyung 

Tee #1 12:37 PM LEE, Meena 
Grp #29 BOELJON, Christel 
LANG, Brittany 
Tee #10 12:37 PM NORDQVIST, Anna 
Grp #30 CHOI, Na Yeon 
PRESSEL, Morgan 

Tee #1 12:48 PM HUR, Mi Jung 
Grp #31 STUPPLES, Karen 
JOHNSON, Jennifer 
Tee #10 12:48 PM LEWIS, Stacy 
Grp #32 MIYAZATO, Ai 
KERR, Cristie 

Tee #1 12:59 PM ICHER, Karine 
Grp #33 WALSHE, Alison 
UEDA, Momoko 
Tee #10 12:59 PM THOMPSON, Lexi 
Grp #34 CREAMER, Paula 
KIM, I.K. 

Tee #1 1:10 PM OH, Angela 
Grp #35 SHARP, Alena 
OH, Ji Young 
Tee #10 1:10 PM ROSALES, Jennifer 
Grp #36 RANKIN, Reilley 
SUWANNAPURA, Thidapa 

Tee #1 1:21 PM KANG, Danielle 
Grp #37 FELIBERT, Veronica 
LEWIS, Amelia 
Tee #10 1:21 PM LEE, Jennie 
Grp #38 PAK, Jin Young 
CHO, Irene 

Tee #1 1:32 PM MICHAELS, Sydnee 
Grp #39 MOZO, Belen 
HAGE, Nicole 
Tee #10 1:32 PM KIM, Christina 
Grp #40 KANEKO, Ayaka 
KIM, Yoo Kyeong 

Tee #1 1:43 PM MOODIE, Janice 
Grp #41 LIN, Tzu-Chi 
LINDBERG, Pernilla 
Tee #10 1:43 PM JOH, Tiffany 
Grp #42 GULYANAMITTA, Numa 
DUNCAN, Meredith 

Tee #1 1:54 PM LEE-BENTHAM, Rebecca 
Grp #43 BECK, Karlin 
PRAMMANASUDH, Stacy 
Tee #10 1:54 PM SERRAMIA, Elisa 
Grp #44 MACKENZIE, Paige 
LEE, Seon Hwa 

Tee #1 2:05 PM GRZEBIEN, Anna 
Grp #45 KATAHIRA, Mitsuki 
KWAK, Min Seo 
Tee #10 2:05 PM MORENO, Paola 
Grp #46 FRANCELLA, Meaghan 
BADER, Beth 

Tee #1 2:16 PM SUH, Jenny 
Grp #47 DUNN, Moira 
HUNG, Amy 
Tee #10 2:16 PM PARK, Jane 
Grp #48 PARK, Kristen 
MIN, Na On 

ReplyQuote Multi 0


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the results after the rain shortened first round. 


1 Sandra Changkija -8 F 
2 Shanshan Feng -5 F 
2 Anna Nordqvist -5 13 
4 Lacey Agnew -4 F 
4 Karin Sjodin -4 F 
4 Suzann Pettersen -4 F 
4 Angela Stanford -4 F 
8 Katie Futcher -3 F 
8 Jodi Ewart -3 F 
8 Mindy Kim -3 F 
8 Pat Hurst -3 F 
9 Paula Creamer -2 12


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

tonyj5 said:


> The commisssioner has given some thought to your idea of changing the days, so that they don't compete with the guys. Has not changed anything yet, but could be coming.


They might consider it, but I don't think it would be marketable. If they could get huge dollars for weekday play, fine, but that isn't usually the case. Attendance would also drop like a rock since people would have to be at work. Without the Saturday and Sunday in the mix, it would be like shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2 

1 Inbee Park -9 
2 Brittany Lang -8 
2 Hee Kyung Seo -8 
2 Shanshan Feng -8 
5 So Yeon Ryu -7 
5 Chella Choi -7 
5 Sun Young Yoo -7 
5 Katie Futcher -7 
5 Karin Sjodin -7 
5 Lexi Thompson -7 
5 Sandra Changkija -7 
12 Stacy Lewis -6 
12 Jodi Ewart -6 
12 Anna Nordqvist -6 
15 Nicole Hage -5 
15 Kris Tamulis -5 
15 Paula Creamer -5 
15 Mi Jung Hur -5 F 
15 Suzann Pettersen -5 
20 Eight tied at -4


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Leaders after round 3 

1 Inbee Park -14 
2 Hee Kyung Seo -12 
2 Brittany Lang -12 
4 Anna Nordqvist -10 
5 Nicole Hage -9 
5 Sandra Changkija -9 
5 Karin Sjodin -9 
5 Shanshan Feng -9 
9 Mi Jung Hur -8 
9 Stacy Lewis -8 
9 So Yeon Ryu -8 
9 Chella Choi -8 
9 Lexi Thompson -8 
14 Karine Icher -7 F 
14 Jennifer Song -7 
14 Amy Yang -7 
17 Jeong Jang -6 
17 Katie Futcher -6 
17 Sun Young Yoo -6 
20 Paula Creamer -5


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final Results:

1 x-Brittany Lang -16 
2 Chella Choi -16 
2 Hee Kyung Seo -16 
2 Inbee Park -16 
5 So Yeon Ryu -15 
5 Stacy Lewis -15 
7 Shanshan Feng -14 
7 Anna Nordqvist -14 
9 Mi Jung Hur -13 
10 Sandra Changkija -12 
10 Karin Sjodin -12 
12 In-Kyung Kim -10 
12 Karine Icher -10 
14 Jacqui Concolino -9 
14 Paula Creamer -9 
14 Jodi Ewart -9 
14 Lexi Thompson -9 
18 Five tied at -8


----------

